# Impacted Goat--Loss of Cud



## Plunge (Jul 29, 2009)

Too much wet grass probably for 200+ lb., 9 year old wether. Had baking soda available and it was getting eaten, but must have been by other goats. He was put in barn at night, but... He appeared "too" big on Monday. Yesterday morning I watched him and no cud chewing and no evidence of feces elimination. Still peeing. I gave him about 3/4 of a bottle of Milk of Magnesia yesterday and walked him a bunch and by evening he had little, stone-like feces, but not much. Last night I gave him ProBios to try and kick in his rumen. He loves the Milk of Magnesia, he wants to eat when we go out to walk, last night he was still alert and active when I checked on him. Should I give him some grass hay to try and kick-start his rumen? Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Drench him with a bottle of the most expensive micro brew beer you can find. The live microbes in good beer will restart a rumen. Then give him yogurt, the expensive stuff with live bacteria.


----------



## Plunge (Jul 29, 2009)

Crisis is over  

I finally got brave enough to check on Splash about 6:30. He got up, walked a few steps and presented me with a great present--almost normal looking feces


----------

